# My small Edifier R2000T review



## firev1

Edifier, the chinese company that bought Stax, is a very established brand in china, they have made everything from little phone docks to floorstanding speakers. The brand also has a very wide reach in many countries, mainly selling its multimedia or computer speakers series. The R2000T comes from its "Studio" line which frankly, although tuned with a pretty flat response, I don't think it seems like a studio monitor because of the lack of balanced inputs and also because it is a powered and not active speaker with passive crossovers.  
   
  Build:
  Considering the price I paid(a little less than 100 USD), I can only said that the speakers are very well build for the price paid. A MDF enclosure, little plastic is to be seen save for the switches and maybe the front rims(actually I have no idea what material the rims are, metal?). The woofer and tweeter when I first took it out of the box were dusty despite having been covered with grill cloth. The woofer is a 6.5 inch composite woofer and the tweeter is a 1" silk tweeter and at 100 USD there are no speakers of the same construction for the price. At the back of the speaker are 2 dual RCA inputs and the power switch and speaker wire binding post(or whatever they are called). This is a minus in the sense since there is no output for a subwoofer. 
   
   
   
   
   

   

  Controls for bass and treble

  Sound:
  Overall, the speakers to me, are very, very good for the price. By hearing, these speakers have a recessed midrange and a boosted lows and highs. They go all the way down to 50hz till to me they rolled of. On equalisation, it responds very well to eq though for me, I boost pretty little as I mainly use subtractive equalisation. Maxing out the volume controls does not cause the amplifier to output HF crud(its pretty silent actually) and it plays really really loud in the near field due to its 30W. In terms of detail retrieval, I don't think its any slouch either as I feel it rivals my SRH840 headphones. However, being designed as a near field and with little space on my desk, I always feel that the sweet spot of the speaker is way too small. Bass is great and awesome due to the 6.5" woofer and for me can be heard till 30hz with a 50hz rolloff which I tested with sinegen which to me is fine since most of my music's content is above that range. Highs are extended and I had no problems hearing the high frequencies due to the silk tweeter and do not sound as awful as cheap plastic tweeters.
   
  In terms of disadvantages, minor box resonance and imaging come to mind but at the price point are very minor issues. The mids(vocal 1khz to 4khz) do not come of as smooth as my NAD speaker setup as well.  But to nitpick the disadvantages would be really really pushing it as it is a $100 speaker which I feel, does the job very well. 
   
  Overall:
  I think they bring real value to the nearfield at 100 USD if you can find them, get them. For a non plastic components solid amping and good bass and treble extension, hell its worth it. 
   
  DISCLAIMER: These measurements are to be taken with a handful of salt, disregard measurements below 100hz due to mic rolloff for more info,here.
   

  *before eq
  I stuffed a sock into the rear reflex port which improved speed and tightness of the bass. The first FR graph is with the sock and 2nd one is without the sock. It was also easier to balance out the FR with the sock stuffed in, no idea why the HR rolloff though which I promptly EQed back
   
   

  My room's noise floor, pretty darn noisy I know right? My room appears to sucks out mids and reinforce bass and highs which is exactly what the speakers do not need  I wonder if my room is the cause of it?
   
  EDIT: After some testing, there appears to be a cabinet resonance at 125hz which is why I null the signal at that frequency in the EQ,. 
   
   

   
  The Eq curve made to compensate for the speaker and room problems(which unluckily, I think they compound each other). Eq was made with heavy doses of Steve Vai, Idolm@ster, white noise and checked with my iphone's RTA.
   
  EDIT: Just found this, I think it matches my curves and what I hear correctly, hurrah for me


----------



## eargasmatron

nice review, how it compared with swan d1080iv ?


----------

